# I Want to Cry!! Didn't Know What I had and Now its Gone!



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [272874] :: BRICK X SWEET GIRL

Had a pup from this cross. I had no Idea what I was holding!!!! He was a buckskin pup named Chevy. He died, and I have no Idea why. I walked outside one day to find him curled up like he was asleep, but dead! 

I know the man personally who bred him... and he still has some very similarly bred dogs... But he is a different fellow, and I don't think I have to guts to ask him about another dog.. Or the knowledge on how to go about it.

Honestly, I almost feel like a don't deserve another shot.

I think about this incident everynow and again, and get a little depressed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats sad, how old was your dog? you dont know what killed him still or you ever find out? Sorry about your loss


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

mmm I like that ped sorry for your loss I would have to give it a shot and talk to the man the worst that is going to happen is he will turn you away.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It is always dificult to deal with heart ache, but you were never so horrid to not deserve another shot. Life means we live and we learn. 
Most breeders are sympathetic to the death of a pup and want to help if you come back. Give it a try, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It is always dificult to deal with heart ache, but you were never so horrid to not deserve another shot. Life means we live and we learn. 
Most breeders are sympathetic to the death of a pup and want to help if you come back. Give it a try, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

It has been awhile now since this incident, and no, I still don't know what happened. He was around 4 months. The breeder all but put me under a microscope when I got him. He just gave me the pup, and told me everything I shouldn't do with him and these important rules, and how pretty much to make sure nothing happened to him, and then this. It was so hard to get him to trust me witht he first pup. I really am hesitant that he will do it again.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Could he not have been poisoned? We had a major outburst of that around here. As for the breeder, I still think you should give it a go. Help him understand how much you loved your pup and miss him. Sometimes things happen, and no matter what we do, we cannot change the outcome. Either way, come rain or shine- you'll know for sure. I would rather take the chance and see how it goes. 
Good luck and I hope the hurt heals soon.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks KoeJ ... And yea, it's a possibility, but it doesn't seem likely. We don't live in an exactly "populated" area, and we don't have any neighbors for a few miles... In addition, he was kept contained. He looked so natural. I thought he was asleep till I touched him.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

RIP chevy. Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I went to the guys house, I am a distant family friend as I went to highschool with thier son. I tried to talk to him about dogs in general, not so much getting one, just letting him know I'd done alot research and was much more educated and in a position to appreciate and understand what kind of dogs he was breeding, and instead of that being a positive thing he shut down on me. I mean, I know he is breeding game dogs, but geeze he isn't fighting em.. That I could notice or have ever heard of, but he looked at me like I was the police. And when his littel girl who is full of innocent energy lol, wanted me to ride the mule with her so I could see all the dogs she fed everyday, he started looking really uncomfortable and said no pictures please. I hadn't planned on pictures in the first place. I mean they are such quality dogs.. He should be proud I would think. I know alot of time people don't like folks going through there yard, But i used to come over after school several days a week to help feed, and interact with the dogs, he had like forty something then.. Now there is like eighteen, but they aren't knew, they are same ones that used to be there. I don't get it. It's like I know what they really are he doesn't trust me anymore. But what he doesn't get is the respect and awe I have for his preservation and the history I got to see while on his yard.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Your pup could have had a heart defect and it would have happened no matter who had him....he may need to know that one of his pups passed of natural causes. I know its easier said than done, but I would let the breeder know what happened and that you would like another one of his pups.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmm.... I don't know what to tell you! The guy is acting like you are the ASPCA and he has dead dogs in the back! Lol. 

I would be curious as to why he is acting like this as well! WeIrD


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

good chance the pup had a heart defect. Sorry for your loss. Perhaps he's had a run in with the local ac, that can get some ppl paranoid?


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I have no clue. But I don't think Ill be getting another pup from him. I just marked it as a black eye from one perspective, and a feather in my cap from another. I lost the trust of a good breeder, but I got to experience some pretty good dogs while I was there.


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss... i keep trying to get his trust... The ped is very nice and i would like to have one of my own... Good luck with it


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you still in contact with the son? That may be a way back into his trust if you are.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

APASA said:


> I have no clue. But I don't think Ill be getting another pup from him. I just marked it as a black eye from one perspective, and a feather in my cap from another. I lost the trust of a good breeder, but I got to experience some pretty good dogs while I was there.


Always hard to lose a pup, especially when the reason is unknown..

However, i don't blame him especially if breeding in the more traditional sense.. I wouldn't sell a pup to anyone i personally wouldn't have full trust in not only their own abilities, but use and experience.. If not in that small circle your not getting a pup regardless. Its the only way of ensuring that your hounds are going to the right hands, reducing the what ifs and keeping your stock moving forward preserving traditional sense.

I'm not entirely sure how it was lead up nor do i know what was said between you two to loose trust, however when engaging in conversations with these type of topics to those you haven't before, (more so with breeders) it is best to tread light and ease your way in.. Start at the surface and dig deeper always keeping that said person ahead.. Listen and watch for signs that may indicate to let off for a while and keep the trust. If you just go all in, especially if you were someone in his eyes that didn't have that knowledge before.. Well, some close you out due to questioning motive and purity..

He shouldn't have given you a pup to begin with given the tense situation, which was all more reason you may have pushed too far.. Learn from the mistakes and move on.

I would let it be for now, perhaps if anything continue good spirits with him and his son but leave the Bulldogs out of it.. If hes anything like me, once trust is broken it takes twice as long to regain and doesn't happen over night..If at all.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, Im in good relations with the people, just not on the topics of Dogs. Even when I bring up own, he doesn't want to hear about. Just real shifty all together, and was so even from the beginning. The initial pup was given to me. I have never all out asked for another, but I don't think I will. And of course, I would never expect the second pup, if there ever will be one, to be free. But honestly, I don't even want to buy one. Just let it be.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

jerseypeach said:


> So sorry for your loss. Your pup could have had a heart defect and it would have happened no matter who had him....he may need to know that one of his pups passed of natural causes. I know its easier said than done, but I would let the breeder know what happened and that you would like another one of his pups.


That is what I was thinking. The breeder needs to know.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

You can't blame him for his aloofness and mistrust. That dog line is the culmination of what looks sort of scatter bred, yet top blood. 
I don't blame him in the least. 
Were it me I would tell you to go jump.
He's A keeper of the blood. You let him down. I'm disappointed myself. Some of that blood is linked to the Carolina's, where I came up scrapping bulldogs.
I also wouldn't be ringing the Feds to hard about him, you are traceable, and he's on your phone luds because of your interaction.
In all reality, your putting his mess in the street.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

william williamson said:


> You can't blame him for his aloofness and mistrust. That dog line is the culmination of what looks sort of scatter bred, yet top blood.
> I don't blame him in the least.
> Were it me I would tell you to go jump.
> He's A keeper of the blood. You let him down. I'm disappointed myself. Some of that blood is linked to the Carolina's, where I came up scrapping bulldogs.
> ...


Ringing the feds? Not sure what you mean there.

Also, what did I do to let him down? I didn't mistreat my pup, or neglect him. As a matter of fact, its a bit ironic, when you compare housing arrangements.

I am traceable? What would anyone be tracing? Btw, there aren't any records on my phone involving him, only his son. I don't even have his number.

And what exactly do you mean by his mess in the street?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I've had pits for 33 years. Back then you would hardly know someone had game bulldogs on their land.
We were shifty, as you say then. If'n I still had game dogs, it' be A cold dayin hell I would let most folk up on my lot.
As to the Feds, they stalk web sites for any indicators. Remember, society likes pedophiles more than game dog folk. So, they are watching.
You might choose to call that paranoia, I call it living in big brother land.
As to letting him down, folks don't dole out blooded dogs like chewable vitamins, one A day. 
Back in the day, it was hard to get top shot dogs. The situation you describe, that's something that is an indicator to folks like me. 
I'm old school, like he is. I'll bet you I can give you A rundown of what his day with his dogs is like. Because holding A game lot has A time honored tradition of love and care. Them old ruffians know them dogs like they know their own kids.
Most of us shudder at the thought of pits in the hands of A majority of the folks grip what got 'em.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know if he is as "old skool" as you'd think.I don't know everything about these people, but I don't believe the ever campaigned a dog. And I never posed him as anyone with any suspicous activity. Because he isn't. All his top dogs were purchased as Top Dogs and then bred. And he may know their peds well, but most aren't registered, or even have names. I mean, no doubt, they are registerable, and papers aren't everything, but with that high a number of dogs just fading away on the end of a chain... geez. I mean their most looked forward to moment everyday is a scoop of feed. 

I have to say though, they're numbers have dropped, alot, but so has the market for the dogs. 

That may be how old timers did it, but to me, even if they aren't "pets" they are game dogs, and should at least get to play it. That may come across wrong, but when ppl say "they are meant for the box" well maybe, but how meant for it are they if they never get in it? They may not be meant as cow dogs, but if you got one that will herd who has right to shoot him down? Gladiators, pets, property, reputation, or just a nice pedigree, good dogs should get the chance to be just that. 

Sorry if I got a little off topic, and offensive is not how I am trying to come off. Im not even sure exactly what point I was getting at. But When I got that lil pup that day, no one told me he was some high end combination of game dog. He was just a puppy that I wanted because he was cute. I have a large feeling that that has alot to do with why I ever even got him. He gave him to me because I wanted a pup, not a game dog. And it wasn't until after he died did I learn what he was. 

And, honestly, I believe that is why I will not ask him for another. My motives would be different. And he knows that. I would want a pup today for the pedigree. That may sound bad as well, but I think alot of people with registered dogs have the one they do because of the ped. I would pass up several ads of mutt pups in the paper, but one marked as Jeep/redboy/rascal would grab my eye.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I would like A blooded dog. I wouldn't turn away A game bred pup from tested stock. 
I wouldn't want to put in the timer effort it takes to campaign A dog, and really, theirs A big space in between then and now gaming.
Few may know the regimen, less want to do the work. So they actually have sub standard, in most cases dogs.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Either way. Live and let Die


----------

